
To Build a Better Teapot, Researchers Create Liquid Helix - boulos
http://physicsbuzz.physicscentral.com/2019/05/to-build-better-teapot-researchers.html
======
dang
Url changed from [https://arstechnica.com/science/2019/05/dribble-no-more-
phys...](https://arstechnica.com/science/2019/05/dribble-no-more-physics-can-
help-combat-that-pesky-teapot-effect/), which points to this.

------
Tomte
My Hario teapot never does that. Their spout is really great, I hope they have
patented the hell out of it.

